# Spamassassin and no mail headers



## k1piee (May 26, 2009)

Hi!
I followed this guide and it works absolutely wonderful, But the mail doesnt get any mail-headers from spamassassin so I dont know if the mail goes through the spamassassin-filter or not. The mail gets a Virus Check-header so I know some of the scans works.
Is there anyone that knows how to fix so it adds the headers in the mail or how to check if spamassassin is doing its job?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2009)

See my post in here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4240


----------



## k1piee (May 27, 2009)

Yes I have read the documentation and I found out that spamassassin will add the X-Spam-Checker-Version to the mail header by default and it can't be changed but I still dont get any X-Spam headers at all..
Any idea how to fix it?


----------

